# Watch Calender



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

I know its sad.....but, can you get a watch calender?

Or even better, an RLT one. The quality of some of the pics on here is superb, With Hippo (his seiko is my screensaver), box brownie and strange_too doing some quality shots. Macs shots are also pretty cool....so how about it?


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea

Could also help RLT's market as well

I would assume only RLT watches would be able to be used due to copyright law


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Fatbloke said:


> Sounds like a great idea
> 
> Could also help RLT's market as well
> 
> I would assume only RLT watches would be able to be used due to copyright law


cool! just RLT's....mmmm









RLT key rings? t-shirts? Base-ball caps?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I think copyright is in the photo - not the subject


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

It woud be quite sad if this had 12 entries when the Riedenschild competition only had 5 entries on the 12th Oct


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

as long as it has the 36 and 14, 11, 1, 15, and the 38 im not bothered!


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

potz said:


> Presumably taking pix of watches, as long as they are yours, is not put under copyright laws. Or doe photographers have to pay, Rolex for example, some money if the model in the pic happens to wear a watch?


It depends on the use of the Photograph

If they were being used with the RLT company logo on then it might be seen as a bit of a grey area especially if someone was making a bit of profit from it.

I doubt any big company is going to mind a few enthusiasts using it but you really never know these days.

All of the above is based on my interpretaion so if I am way off the mark please just shoot me









And I still think it is a great idea anyway.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i was thinking that it would be something that roy would market for his profit! I'd buy, and a nice metal keyring, carsticker!!!!







Limited edition baseball cap


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love your avitar Chris......









Ahhhh , those were the days, never saw a Rolex one though........









I think the calender is a superb idea.....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

potz said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > It woud be quite sad if this had 12 entries when the Riedenschild competition only had 5 entries on the 12th Oct
> ...


I didn't realise it was limited to photos of Riedenschild. Is it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Me neither









Now, it would have been interesting to see who else knew what it was


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i did consider asking the question


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Me neither
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it took me a few looks but did realise eventually

I am not naive just daft


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

We should get on topic before I feel all sweaty again.....

Like I say, the calender is a great idea...I think it should be a member vote for the entries? Also, who could put it together as a 'file', maybe powerpoint, PDF, I dont know what format is best..?

( I couldnt face the Saw films, saw a bit of one and decided I dont like the genre, 'The Ring' freaked me out too...)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, I would of course be up for one, but I bet it would be difficult to get enough people to commit to make it economically viable?

Do we still have enough time to organise it?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm well up for doing as many pics as is necesary (no idea how to spell stuff sorry!!).


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

potz said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


A brief aside, no, the Riedenschild competition is not limited to Riedenshild watches. There is no particular theme other than "watches". So you still have a day to enter if you want. I did have an idea (which I'll keep to myself in case I use it again) with a food angle but I've been too busy to do anything about it ...and in the meantime I've eaten all the ingredients


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

am i a genius or what? (no, don't answer that one)

any surplus would sell easily on the bay


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

This is a great idea!







So how will it work?

The biggest problem I would imagine is finding a printer to do the job in December (which I believe is their busiest month of the year).

We need to decide on a format for the calendar (and so image shape and file size) and a selection process (maybe the best way is to post all the entered photos and have a poll?)

Maybe we can even do a "calendar girls" type calendar - with naked Watch Forum members all wearing their favourite watches (carefully positioned props covering our modesty of couse)??







All done in "the best possible taste" - what do you think? OK, maybe not such a good idea then..









I'm up for submitting some pictures (of watches, before anyone gets too scared







)

Rich


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> _*NO*_ nudes.
> 
> No nude 710's either.
> 
> Veggies, cars, bikes, pets (such as doggies), WHY, but PLEASE leave out the bare essentials.


with u there! except, that Roy must have a picture of himself on the calendar


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

potz said:


> Is this operation GO now, and should we start taking pix, or what?


I think this a great idea, lets do it.

I'm very happy to be involved.

I can either take pics of the watches I have, or I'm happy to shoot other peoples if they're happy to trust me with them, hope that makes sense??!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Why isn't this to be a "Rylstone" type calendar? With piccies of Cammy in the nudey wearing only an







RLT watch?

OHMIGOAD! think of the possibilities









On second thoughts - - - -


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

jasonm said:


> We should get on topic before I feel all sweaty again.....
> 
> Like I say, the calender is a great idea...I think it should be a member vote for the entries? Also, who could put it together as a 'file', maybe powerpoint, PDF, I dont know what format is best..?
> 
> ( I couldnt face the Saw films, saw a bit of one and decided I dont like the genre, 'The Ring' freaked me out too...)


Saw 4 is coming! I have the others, little weird.

Re the project. Instead of having a picture or pictures per month, maybe a themed collage. That way each month is different collage on topic, one month RLT, one month vintage pre 70's, one month Swiss, one month divers, one month dress, one month American pocket pieces lol, one month Jap, one month Chinese, etc ans so on, best pics for each category into a collage!

just a thought, shall go back to my corner now


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

James said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > We should get on topic before I feel all sweaty again.....
> ...


sounds a great idea! can june be the divers month!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea, unfortunately my photos have been somewhat crap recently


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sounds like a good idea, unfortunately my photos have been somewhat crap recently


have you seen mine?

although , i think your strela should feature, its cool!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good idea, unfortunately my photos have been somewhat crap recently
> ...


Now you have got me worried Shawn, I don`t, nor ever have owned a Strela


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


ooh poo......must learn to use search feature


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this is what i thought was yours mac (scroll down to the black sekonda strela of "bowies")


----------

